# Young Male Common Genet for sale



## XSmallyX (Aug 31, 2014)

Have 1 young male genet for sale 

Born 18/12/2020 so 14 weeks old on Friday 

Tame as they come, he'll come and take food out of your hand and happy being held.
Eats a varied diet of fruit, veg, live insects, mice, chicks etc

Knowledgeable homes only and proof of set up will be required
Selling as he doesn't fit in with out future collection plans 

Asking £1100 ONO

Will post pictures shortly


----------



## XSmallyX (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## XSmallyX (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## XSmallyX (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Batkinson (5 mo ago)

Hi do you still have genets please


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I doubt it this ad is over a year old.


----------

